# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  طبیعیه؟(سوال در مورد درس خوندن کنکوری)

## Frigidsoul

من 1401 کنکور دارم ،حدود 1 ماهه شروع کردم ،فعلا 3 ساعت ساعات خوندنمه
موقعی که تست میزنم خیلی کندم ،مثلا 15 -10 تست شیمی رو تو 1 ساعت میزنم،درسو بلدم ولی سرعتم خیلی پایینه ،میخواستم ببینم طبیعیه؟

----------


## WickedSick

اگه اوایل درس خوندنتون هست بله
شما اگه تازه شروع کرده باشین ممکنه طول بکشه چون هنوز آشنا نیستین
اما نباید روی همین حد بمونه و باید مدام در حال کاهش تایم هر تست و به صورت همزمان، افزایش درک و  مفهوم هر تست باشین.

----------


## high-flown

یه نکته هم من اضافه کنم اگربشه دیدگاه غلطی. که هست هرچی زمان بیشتربرای یه تست بذاری بهتره نه ببین واقعا این کندبودنت کیفیتوبیشترمیکنه یان اونوقت بایدیه سری اشتباهاروحذف کنی

----------


## Fawzi

> من 1401 کنکور دارم ،حدود 1 ماهه شروع کردم ،فعلا 3 ساعت ساعات خوندنمه
> موقعی که تست میزنم خیلی کندم ،مثلا 15 -10 تست شیمی رو تو 1 ساعت میزنم،درسو بلدم ولی سرعتم خیلی پایینه ،میخواستم ببینم طبیعیه؟


کلی وقت دارررررررری 
انقدر تمرین و تست کار کن و استمرار داشته باش
تا ب مرور سرعتت بیاد بالا 
میتونی در کنار اینا از خودت ازمون های کوتاه مدت و متناسب با سرفصل هایی ک خوندی بگیری و سرعتت رو بسنجی *_*

----------


## dr.fazaeli

به نظرم همین سرعت کم هم خوبه برای شروع، سعی کنید کم کم بهتر کنیدش

----------

